# MMS?



## docluv01 (Nov 7, 2011)

anyone know why MMS would stop working all of a sudden?

Been using Purity ROM for several months....only recently have I noticed I can't send or recieve mms. everything else works...

Thanks


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

docluv01 said:


> anyone know why MMS would stop working all of a sudden?
> 
> Been using Purity ROM for several months....only recently have I noticed I can't send or recieve mms. everything else works...
> 
> Thanks


Try wiping cache and dalvik cache. If that doesn't clear it up I would reflash the rom.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

